
Ship Code Faster: Announcing GitHub Integration GA - joeyespo
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/2/6/heroku_github_integration
======
moe
Am I missing something or has Heroku pricing gone from insane to complete
batshit since I last looked?

For 6 "performance dynos" (a whopping 30G RAM!) they ask a price of $2842/mo.

Does that include a personal assistant and foot massages?

~~~
gangstead
At that price it only makes sense if you have something to automatically and
agressively resize your app. Something like scale up to 6 dynos for a couple
hours after you hit the front page on reddit, then scale back down.

~~~
mtmail
Or adhoc or scheduler jobs (similar to cron jobs). Mine run twice per day but
only consume 25.128h per month because the breakdown is per minute.

------
mickeyben
> If an issue is encountered during a Heroku deployment, be it manual or
> automatic, you can always rollback to the last known good release from
> either the CLI or in Dashboard.

How do you know if the build failed other than looking at the dashboard?

When deploying through the CLI, I can check the exit status of the command so
my CI can take care of it and notify me of any issue.

~~~
friism
If the build fails, it won't be deployed and no rollback will be necessary.

With automatic deployments, if you have metrics or monitoring and discover a
problem with a deployment, you can use rollback to revert. Just like you would
have done with a release created by git-pushing to Heroku.

~~~
mickeyben
But how can I be notified of the fail?

When I deploy I don't look at the dashboard, I go back to business until my CI
tell me deployment succeeded or failed.

~~~
coldtea
> _But how can I be notified of the fail?_

In lots of deployments you can set to receive an email or even SMS for one...

------
dgomez1092
I don't understand the benefit to this as opposed to the CLI?

~~~
pc86
Disclaimer: I don't use the git CLI and I've deployed maybe 3 apps to Heroku,
all just playing around with it.

Isn't this so that someone can just keep Github up to date and they don't need
to use the CLI and do `heroku push` or whatever every time there is an update?

We use Microsoft Azure for some public sites, and there is both Github and
BitBucket integration where you can automatically deploy updates to certain
branches (e.g. `master` or `develop`) to the site.

~~~
anderspetersson
You could use something like "git push heroku master" before, but with this
you dont need to setup a separate remote when using github+heroku, you can
simply just push to github, that means the code that you see on github is the
same as the one running on heroku, that wasn't always the case before.

